# mali, dutchie - info please?



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

OK the dog is a malinois, but I ask for input also from those of you with dutch shepherds because in my research I've seen that the dogs on his sire's side seem to show up in a lot of the dutchX breedings ~ pecco pegge and duco II.

Any input on this pedigree would be great. Thanks!

http://www.freewebs.com/tyrspage/


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

can't tell you too much about the mother's ped. looks french. don't know much about those dogs. pecco? nice dog. duco II? nice dog. both have produced many good dogs.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you be more specific? Nice how? Docile and friendly? Hard biting? Obedient and responsive? Pretty:roll:?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the pup like ???? Not too many people breed so that the dogs back in the pedigree really have much to do with the pup in front of you. 

Test the pup, well, have someone else do the testing and then see if that is the dog for you. Don't worry so much about the pedigree, as it can be oh so much bullshit anyway.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Jeff ~

The pup is not a pup. He's four years old and I've owned him since he was 9 weeks. I doubt that I'd breed him for many reasons, primarily I would need to seriously get my act in gear yesterday for that to happen. :lol: 

I'm curious about his ancestors and I want to be educated.


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

How sure are you that the pedigree is actually correct?


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Joel Anderson said:


> How sure are you that the pedigree is actually correct?


As sure as anyone can be. Do you have a reason to think it isn't?


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

First the stud dog (DuBarton's Paco) mother, the bitch (Dochter Duco) is not listed as a prior breeding combination of pecco pegge on bloedlijnen. That does not mean that it didnt happen just noteworthy. I am also curious because the pedigree you linked to is just a home made templet and the pedigree is in dutch like it would be on bloedlijnen for example why write.."Dochter Duco" when you as an American would say "daughter of Duco" and actually it would be "Duco II" because they are different dogs. Also the name of the stud dog.. "DuBarton's Paco" makes me wonder if the dog was actually bred and raised here in the US because its just not very common as far as I have seen for the dogs in Holland to put thier owners name in the dogs name usually its very American. If the dog was bred in the US then he is most likely not a son of the VERY famous pecco pegge. Also the combination of the father and the mother is very strange Dutch from my research would not mix thier dog with the blood you have listed here usually they mix with other dutch blood and maybe some belgian blood in a rare case but the french and belgian blood is just not something I have personally seen very oftern also in the sense that the mothers pedigree goes to a dog named "Rafale De la Fontaine Jean" and the google search of this dog shows up in a pedigree here on this link and her parents and bloodline are listed as Unknown...........

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/662041.html

Granted its just a do it yourselfer as well but has more information included about the dogs in the pedigree than yours that you linked to. I am not trying to upset anyone or start any problems. You asked and I only wanted to share with you why I asked the question that is the only intention of my response.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Liz:

If you google Rafale's sire Handy, you get some information here: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs_details.php?id=2525&new_lan_en


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Joel Anderson said:


> I am also curious because the pedigree you linked to is just a home made templet and the pedigree is in dutch like it would be on bloedlijnen for example why write.."Dochter Duco" when you as an American would say "daughter of Duco" and actually it would be "Duco II" because they are different dogs.


Well, that's because I had it on paper and I entered what I had on sitstay. I couldn't very well link to a piece of paper ;-) 



> Also the name of the stud dog.. "DuBarton's Paco" makes me wonder if the dog was actually bred and raised here in the US because its just not very common as far as I have seen for the dogs in Holland to put thier owners name in the dogs name usually its very American. If the dog was bred in the US then he is most likely not a son of the VERY famous pecco pegge.


DuBarton's Paco was owned by DuBarton in NJ. I'm think he had been imported.



> Also the combination of the father and the mother is very strange Dutch from my research would not mix thier dog with the blood you have listed here usually they mix with other dutch blood and maybe some belgian blood in a rare case but the french and belgian blood is just not something I have personally seen very oftern also in the sense that the mothers pedigree goes to a dog named "Rafale De la Fontaine Jean" and the google search of this dog shows up in a pedigree here on this link and her parents and bloodline are listed as Unknown...........


Tyr was from in NY. The sire was in NJ, the dam was in NY. The dam (Brandy) is AKC registered, so that's where that info came from, but that doesn't mean it's any more or less accurate either.



> Granted its just a do it yourselfer as well but has more information included about the dogs in the pedigree than yours that you linked to. I am not trying to upset anyone or start any problems. You asked and I only wanted to share with you why I asked the question that is the only intention of my response.


I had more info available, I just didn't feel like typing it all out. I appreciate the questions and I appreciate the insight. It does make me wonder as well now, but... That doesn't make me any less interested in the dog's that are _said_ to be his ancestors.  

Joel, thanks! I do feel more educated.

Terrasita, thank you for the link...What I want to know though is what the dogs are like in terms of drives, temperament, etc.


----------

